# Kenalog and Marcaine (0.5) mixed together



## hudsondna (Jan 29, 2009)

how do you bill for the Kenalog and Marcaine (0.5) mixed together injection?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 29, 2009)

*J3301*

You can only bill for the kenalog.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 29, 2009)

yup...*nods* in agreement with Lisa - you don't charge out the marcaine, just the kenalog.


----------

